# STX 38 Unusual problem



## Paso (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi I just joined the forum looking for information, hopefully sometime I can return some info.

I started the STX 38 yellow deck mower as usual turns over till it back fires then starts up, starts up fine thereafter.

The problem that occurs now is as soon as you try move the gear shift lever it quits.
I original thought it was stalling but that is not the case, it is an electrical issue as I just barely have to move the lever in any direction and the ignition goes out and it quits.
I also tried to start the deck and as soon as I move the toggle it shuts down the ignition.
Is there an harness problem?? can't see where it may have rubbed thru.

Is there anyone who has had this problem??
Thanks

Sorry Guys wrong forum hopefully the mods will move it signed nube




I


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds more like a bad safety switch,or a bad PTO switch. 
Try unhooking the PTO switch,and see if it still does it. If it still dies,when put in gear,jumper the seat safety switch,and try again.
process of elimination.


----------



## Paso (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for your reply,

Where is the PTO switch located??

The seat switch, I have had bypassed for the last 10 years it was the first to go 

Last night I pulled the plug off the little cube switch beside the battery no difference.

The PTO switch sounds likely to be the culprit whats it look like?

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's the switch that starts the blades. Usually it's on the dash,unless you move a lever to engage the blades,...then,it's usually found near the bottom of the lever.
On yours it should be a toggle switch.


----------



## Paso (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I got around to following the wire harness to a sensor on the transaxle.

I pulled off the plug and stuck a cotter key between the prongs, voila it goes into gear now without killing the ignition.

Starting the deck, still killed the ignition but at top driving speed turning the deck on and off it eventually stayed running, now the deck starts in the stationary position, that must have been a completely different problem.

Thanks all i'll keep you posted ( in the correct forum )


----------

